# What is wrong in this commercial?



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

What is wrong in this commercial?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Wrong glass for a white wine! Shame shame.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Ah! Paul Masson California Carafe!

What's wrong with the advert? They describe it as "wine"?? It isn't "really rather good"??

The unsolved mystery of that particular product was how they managed to get the cat to sit on the bottle.....:lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

1. It didn't take Beethoven 4 years to write the 5th Symphony.
2. The first movement is longer than 29 seconds.
3. Paul Masson wines are aged alright. Aged in the back of the truck, on the way to _you_.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

KenOC said:


> 3. Paul Masson wines are aged alright. Aged in the back of the truck, on the way to _you_.


And ready to dispense from a sturdy multi-serving box.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

All good observations but the correct answer is, he tuns down the volume of the McIntosh amp using the selector knob!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Does the volume knob go to eleven?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

eljr said:


> All good observations but the correct answer is, he tuns down the volume of the McIntosh amp using the selector knob!


Wait a minute. You have called it an "amp" when technically it was actually a receiver:

_The Mclntosh MAC 4100 is a high quality, high power AM/FM Stereo Receiver. Its design has been governed by insistence on great flexibility, sensitivity, high performance with long life."_

Partial credit!


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

Welles was sober and that is less entertaining.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Heard an old Jack Benny show not long ago. Orson Welles was on it, bemoaning the fact that he had spent his entire life trying to live up to his reputation. Thought that was pretty funny!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Excruciating.  Run for your life!


----------

